# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetje-Përgjigje rreth Islam-it(Lojë)

## La_Lune

Selam Aleikum.

Loja qëndron në përgjigjen e pyetjeve rreth Islam-it.Ai që gjen përgjigjen e saktë ka të drejtë të bej pyetjen në vijim.

Po e nis unë me një pyetje:

_-Në cfarë viti migroi Profeti (a.s) nga Meka në Medinë?_

----------


## Shiu

Ne vitin 622, prej kur llogaritet kalendari hixhrij.

Pyetja ime e thjeshte: Kush e ka ndertuar Qaben?

----------


## alko71

Ademi a.s. ishte i pari qe e ndertoi.

Me pastaj e rindertoi Ibrahimi a.s. me te birin Ismailin a.s.

Pyetja ime : Ne cilen Sure ne Kuran urdherohet per here te pare kthimi i muslimaneve nga Kaba.

----------


## La_Lune

Alko pergjigja eshte:

Disa mendjelehtë nga njerëzit do të thonë:Çka i ktheu ata (muslimanët) prej kiblës (drejtimit) në të cilin ishin ata (Kudsi)? Thuaj: Të All-llahut janë lindja dhe perëndimi, Ai e vë në rrugën e drejtë atë që do. *[El-Bekare:142]*


Disa ashtu (sikur u udhëzuam në fenë islame) Ne u bëmë juve një popull të drejtë (një mes të zgjedhur) për të qenë ju dëshmitarë (në ditën e gjykimit) ndaj njerëzve , dhe për të qenë i dërguari dëshmitar ndaj jush. E kiblen nga e cila ti u drejtove nuk e bëmë për tjetër, vetëm se për të provuar atë që shkon pas të dërguarit, nga ai që kthehet prapa, ndonëse kjo ka qenë vështirë (për disa), por jo edhe për ata që All-llahu i drejtoi. All-llahu nuk është që tua humbë besimin tuaj. Ska dyshim se All-llahu është shumë i Butë dhe Mëshirues ndaj njerëzve *[El-Bekare:143]*


Ne shumë herë po shohim kthimin e fytyrës tënde nga qielli, e Ne gjithqysh do të drejtojmë ty në drejtim të një kibleje (Qabja) që ti e do atë. Pra kthehu anës së xhamisë së shenjtë (Qabes), dhe kudo që të jeni (o besimtarë) kthehuni nga ajo anë. E atyre që u është dhuruar libri, ata e dinë sigurisht se kjo (kthesë) është e vërtetë nga Zoti i tyre. E All-llahut nuk mund ti fshihet ajo që veprojnë ata *[El-Bekare:144]*


Pyetja:*Perse u krijua njeriu?Dhe ku shprehet ne Kur'an?*

----------


## i fundit

Njeriu u krijua qe te adhruoje Allahun Zotin e tij.
Kjo shprehet shume qerte ne kuran  ku Allahu thote:
*51:56. Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë.*

Pyetja: _Cila eshte puna me e mire tek Allahu dhe argumentojeni ate/ato._

----------


## urtesia

Pyetje:
Kush do te me tregoi farzet dhe menyren se si miret gusli, sipas mundesise me gjithe synetet dhe mustehabet qe perfshine gusli?

Nuk e kam per loje ose tallje, por sinqerisht sebashku ta diskutojme ngase eshte nje teme qe jocdokush e mer guximin te pyes dhe te konsulltohet rreth guslit.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

> Pyetja: _Cila eshte puna me e mire tek Allahu dhe argumentojeni ate/ato._


Shiko; Me fjalen pune nenkuptojme shume gjera! Po ta diskutojme ne pergjithsi, pra duke perfshire edhe adhurimet, puna me e mire padyshim eshte NAMAZI. Pervec argumentave Kuranore qe e bejne Namazin vepren me te mire qe e afron robin me Krijuesin, ke edhe nje numer te madh hadithesh, por me prekse eshte se edhe ne momentin kur Profeti (s.a.w.s) kur po nderronte jete , edhe pse ishte nen ethe dhe dhimbje, u thoshte sahabeve :"Namazin, Namazin........."

Ndersa po ta merrim pyetjen se cila eshte puna me e mire , pa perfshire adhurimet, atehere pergjigja eshte shume e thjeshte;" Cdo gje qe behet ne emrin e Allahut , me njetin e mire, dhe me synimin per te kenaqur Krijuesin eshte puna me e mire ". Dhe kjo veret nga kushtet dhe rrethanat ne te cilat njeriu jeton.





> Pyetje:
> Kush do te me tregoi farzet dhe menyren se si miret gusli, sipas mundesise me gjithe synetet dhe mustehabet qe perfshine gusli?


Une di qe menyra me e mire esht keshtu;
Para se te fillohet marrja e gusulit duhet te pastrohen organet seksuale.
Pastaj merret abdes ashtu siq merr edhe kur falesh me  te gjitha synetet dhe farzet.
Pastaj shperlan te gjith trupin.
Mbase ka edhe ndonje synet qe se di po ne parim kjo eshte esenca.

Tani eshte pytja ime:
Cili eshte dijetari i madh shqipetare i hadithit, dija dhe veprat e te cilit njihen ne te gjithe boten. (Dijetare shqipetare ka shume, po ne hadithe po them)

----------


## La_Lune

Kjo pergjigja per urtesia rreth gusulit.

Gusli eshte ligjeruar me Kur'an dhe sunet.Allahu thote:
*"Nese jeni xhunube,atehere pastrohuni(lahuni)!"* (Maide:6)

*Kur gusli eshte i pelqyeshem*

1 - Diten e xhuma,bazuar ne thenien e Profetit,(a.s)"
*"Larja diten e xhuma eshte detyrim per cdo te rritur"*

2 - Kur vishet Ihrami per Haxh ose umra,bazuar ne veprimin dhe urdherin e Profetit(a.s)

3 - Kur futesh ne Meke dhe kur qendron ne Arafat,bazuar ne veprimet e Profetit(a.s)

4 - Mbas larjes se te vdekurit: pelqehet qe personi qe ka lare te vdekurin te marri gusul.

*Farzet e gusulit*

1 - Nijeri i cili eshte vendosmeri me zemer per te marre gusul me qellim pastrimin nga xhunubimi apo per arsyet e permendura me siper bazuar ne thenien e Profetit(a.s)
"Veprat vleresohen sipas qellimit(qe ka njeriu) dhe cdo njeriu i takon ajo qe ai ka patur per qellim."

2 - Uji duhet te preke cdo pjse te trupit,duke ferkuar cdo pjese qe mund te ferkohet dhe duke hedhur uje aty ku nuk mund te ferkohet derisa njeriu te bindet se trupi eshte i lagur i teri.

3 - Laja e hapesirave midis gishterinjve,futja e gishterinjve ne floke dhe ne vendet qe nuk prek uji sic eshte kerthiza etj.

*Sunetet e guslit*

1 - Thenia e _Bismilahit_ ne fillim,sepse ajo thuhet ne fillim te cdo pune te rendesishme.

2 - Larja e shputave si fillim para se te fillohet me pjeset e tjera

3 - Pastrimi i ndytesive nga trupi,duke lare pjeset e auretit dhe rreth tij.

4 - MArrja e abdesit dhe pas tij larja e trupit duke filluar nga koka ana e djathte e trupit pastaj ana e majte e trupit larja e kembes se djathte dhe ne fund larja  ekembes se majte.

*Mekruhet e guslit*

1 - Shperdorimi i ujit nderkohe qe Profeti(a.s) ka marre gusul me rreth 2,5 litra uje.

2 - Larja ne nje vend te piste ku njeriu mund te ndotet

3 - Larja me ujin qe ka mbetur mbasi eshte lare nje grua sepse Profeti(a.s)  : " ka ndaluar te perdoret per pastrim pjesa e ujit te mbetur prej pastrimit te gruas"

4 - Larja pa u mbuluar ose pa pasur ndonje pengese psh: mur qe te mbulon nga syte  e njerezve bazuar ne thenien e Mejmunes(r.a) "E mbulova te Derguairin e Allahut kur po lahej nga xhunubimi.."

dhe me thenien e Profetit(a.s)
"Me te vertete Allahu i Madheruar e do trupin dhe mbulimin prandaj nese dikush lahet le te mbulohet"

5 - Larja me uje te ndenjur qe nuk rrjedh ,bazuar ne thenien e Profetit (a.s)
"Askush te mos lahet me uje te ndenjur duke qene xhunub"

*Menyra e marrjes se guslit*

Fillimisht thuhet bimilah dhe behet nijeti larja nga xhunubimi apo per ndonje arsye te ligjeruar.Pastaj lahen 3 here shputat e dores.Mbas kesaj lahen pjeset intime  duke hequr cdo papasterti rreth tyre.Me pas merret abdes po pa lare kembet te cilat eshte me mire te lihen per ne fund por qe mund te lahen edhe ne ate cast.Pastaj duart futen ne ene dhe me ujin e marre gishtat futen neper floke.Me tre grushta uje lahen koka dhe veshet tri here.Pastaj uji hidhet ne anen e djathte te trupit duke i ferkuar me dore nga siper poshte,ne menyre qe uji te preke cdo pjese .Po keshtu veprohet edhe me anen e majte.Gjate larjes duhet pasur kujdes qe te lagen pjeset e fshehta si kerthiza sqetullat dhe groptar e gjunjeve.Kjo bazuar ne hadithin e Aishes (r.a):

_"Kur donte te lahej nga xhunubimi i Derguari i Allahut (a.s) lante duart fillimisht para se ti fuste ne ene.Pastaj lante pjeset intime merrte abdes si per namaz i pershkonte floket me uje dhe hidhte tre grushta uje ne koke ne fund lagte me uje pjesen tjeter te trupit"_

----------


## La_Lune

> Tani eshte pytja ime:
> Cili eshte dijetari i madh shqipetare i hadithit, dija dhe veprat e te cilit njihen ne te gjithe boten. (Dijetare shqipetare ka shume, po ne hadithe po them)


Shejh Muhammed Nasirud-din El-Albani. 

Ai u lind ne Shkoder kryeqender e shqiperise ne ate kohe,ne vitin 1332h(1914 es) dhe eshte ky vend qe ai ia atribuon vetes.Ai ishte Muhadith,Fakih,thirres ne Librin e Allahut dhe ne Sunetin e te Derguarit te Tij sipas kuptimit te Selef-Es-Salih

Allahu e Meshirofte.

Pyetja ime eshte meqe mu mpin gishtat tu shkruajt :P : Si u quajt nje beteje ku zogjte leshuan gura mbi disa armiqt dhe ne cilin vend ka ndodhur?  :i qetë:

----------


## DjJ

Eshte ne luften e permendur ne Suren el-fil viti i elefentit emrin e sakte te betejes nuk e di por armiqte donin te shkaterronin Kaben dhe ne ushtri kishin edhe elefante. te cilet rruges u ndalen dhe nuk pranonin te ecnin me perpara.

Pyetja.
Cilet jane dijetaret Shqiptar me te njohur ne boten Islame.

----------


## La_Lune

Sa te thate e ke dhene pergjigjen  :i ngrysur:  po Suren nuk e sillje dot?Nese une do isha nje fillestare ne fe sdo kisha marre vesh gje me ate pergjigje keshtu qe nese dikush ka per te dhene nje pergjigje me te zgjeruar eshte mire,pastaj i pergjigjemi pyetjes se DjJ  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DjJ

Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!  

1. A nuk e ke parë se ç’bëri Zoti yt me poseduesi e elefantit?  
2. A nuk ua bëri përpjekjen e tyre të dështuar?  
3. Dhe Ai kundër tyre lëshoi shpendë që vinin tufë-tufë!  
4. Dhe i gjuanin ata me gurë nga balta e gurëzuar!  
5. Dhe ata i bëri si gjeth i grimcuar (i përtypur)!  



Verejtje me vend.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

> Pyetja.
> Cilet jane dijetaret Shqiptar me te njohur ne boten Islame.


Shejh Nusredin Albani (muhadith), Shejh Abdul Kader Arnauti (muhadith), Shejh Vehbi Gavoci (dijetare fikhu)............. Ka shume po sme kujtohen emrat e sakte.

----------


## La_Lune

> Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!  
> 
> 1. A nuk e ke parë se çbëri Zoti yt me poseduesi e elefantit?  
> 2. A nuk ua bëri përpjekjen e tyre të dështuar?  
> 3. Dhe Ai kundër tyre lëshoi shpendë që vinin tufë-tufë!  
> 4. Dhe i gjuanin ata me gurë nga balta e gurëzuar!  
> 5. Dhe ata i bëri si gjeth i grimcuar (i përtypur)!  
> 
> 
> ...




Quhet Beteja e Elefanteve,dhe vendi ku elefantet ndaluan se ecuri ishte ne Luginen Muhassir.

Nuk lejohet te behet nje pyetje tjeter pa mbaruar me pergjigjen e pyetjes me perpara  :Lulja3:  Do behemi lemsh pastaj.

----------


## urtesia

Ne rregull:

FARZET E GUSLIT = 3
1. Te lamurit e gojes dhe depertimin e ujit deri ne gerklan, ne brendine e fytit.
2. te lamurit e hundes deri ne brendesine e saj, duke e tjekur ujin brenda me hunde.
3. te lamurit e cdo pore te trupit.

Nijeti per te mare gusel bhet jashta banjos dhe mjafton te behet ne heshtje ose ne vete: Vendosa qe te pastrohem nga papastertia. Futemi ne banjo me kemben e majte, sipas mundesive eshte mire qe mos jemi te drejtuar me trup kah kiblja (qabeja), lajme duart dhe pastrojme - lajme duke ferkuar mire organet seksuale. pastaj marrim gusel duke lare 3 here gojen dhe 3 here hunden dhe nje abdest te rendomte si gjithehere. Fillojme te lajme trupin duke hudhur ujin nga krahu i djathte, krahu i majte dhe pastaj i tere trupi.
Ne fund marim edhe nje abdest (mustehab) dhe dalim me kemben e djathte nga banja. pasi te dalim preferohet te themi elhamdulilah, ngase ne te shumten e rasteve larja e hundes gjate guslit na bene te teshurit.

ps. te kemi kujdes ne larjen mes gishtave, vetullave, kerthijzen (pupken), ndersqetullat dhe gjitha pjeset e imta ku veshtire deperton uji.

ishte vetem pergjigje teknike, pa i ndar vecmas sipas kategorive.
pra mjafton guslli nese kemi lare gojen, hunden dhe tere trupin.

----------


## urtesia

pyetje: Cila veper eshte e lejuar nga Allahu xh.sh. por qe Ai nuk e done?

----------


## La_Lune

O urtesia mba rradhen se se ke ti te thuash pyetjen sepse nuk u pergjigje i pari.

Qe ta marr une rradhen po te pergjigjem:
Veprimi qe nuk e do Allahu por e ka lejuar eshte ndarja.(e nje cifti musliman kur ka mosmarreveshje)

Pyetja ime:Nese ne namazin e xhenazes ne sexhde na behet balli pis a lejohet ta fshijme gjate namazit?

 :ngerdheshje:  He kush pergjigjet ka te drejte te bej pyetje!Edhe ju lutem pergjigjet pak me me volume te lexojme jo vec nga nje rresht.

----------


## urtesia

Namazi i xhenazes nuk ka sexhde, andaj nuk ka edhe si te behet balli pis.

pyetje: ne cilin rast kemi namaz me tre kijame, tre rukua, tre kade (teshehud) ?

----------


## urtesia

Namazi i xhenazes eshte farzi kifaje, qe nese marin pjese 4 dhe me teper xhemat mund te falet, por nese mbeten me pak se 4 persona ateher e mbare lagja, fshati, mjedisi dhe rrethina kane pergjegjesi para zotit.

falet duke qendruar ne kembe dhe nuk ka as: ruku dhe as sexhde.

Pasi behet nijeti i xhenazes ngrejme duart dhe shqiptojme:
1 tegbirin e pare duke lexuar subhaneken me xhelethenauke: Subhaneke allahume ve bi hamdike, ve tebarakesmuke, ve teala xheduke, *ve xhelethenauke*, ve la ilahe gajruke.
2. marim tegbirin e dyte pa i ngritur duart dhe lexojme allahume sali dhe allahume barik (salavatet per shpirtin e pejgamberit salallahu alejhi ve selem) dhe
3. marim tegbirin e trete ku kendojme duane e xhenazes. Nese nuk e dijme kete dua kendojme duane e kunutit, nese nuk e dijme as kete ateher kendojme suretul fatiha - elhamdulilahin.
dhe pas kesaj japim selam.

eshte mire duke percjell kufomen, ne momentin kur te mbajme arkivolin te themi: bismilahi ala mileti resulilah.

Allahu magfiret merhumet qe i kemi percjell ne boten e amshuar.

La_Lune: a je i kenaqur nga pergjigja ime?

----------


## La_Lune

Allahu ta shperblefte,po ja le dikujt tjeter ti pergjigjet pyetjes tende. :shkelje syri:

----------

